# In need of Rissoto recipe



## davidclay123 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi guys,
I'm preparing a romantic night for my girlfriend at my house. She told me earlier she liked risotto, but I highly doubt that I know how to make it. Can anyone show me the recipe for it?
I'd be in debt to you!
Many thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There are a number of risotto recipes here on the site if you do a search. I prefer the ease and simplicity of the pressure cooker method so if you have an instant pot that will do do that method as well.


----------

